# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit Broken Unable to Move Customer Support Option in Classic

## Shiekrunner123

Most of what is written here is from my reddit post. I copied most of it because i didn't feel writing it all again.

In Retail WoW there is an option that if you are absolutely unable to move like dc'ing upon entering the world you can use a customer support system like the item restoration function to get yourself to the default graveyard which is westfall for the alliance and the barrens for the Horde.
Attachment 68920

I assumed that this would work on Classic and so it did but alot of unexpected things happend along the way. First of all it doesn't seem to have a cooldown like on Retail. On Retail there is an 8hour Cooldown but on classic you can do it as often as you want.
You can even do this on Characters that have not logged in yet. it actually says there are level 0 lol.
If you use it on a freshly created character you will go straight to Westfall or Durotar you don't even start in your starting area.
Even though the default Graveyard for Horde is the barrens you get teleported straight before Orgrimmar.

This "Feature" is very Useful.

1. It allows you to teleport yourself to Orgrimmar whenever you want(Horde only)

2. All Horde Races gain quick access to Durotar/Orgrimmar.

3. Easy Bank Alt Setup(mostly horde only).

4. You can save alot of time during a Leveling Speedrun and it's just overall convenience and timesave (alliance/horde).

5. All Alliances Races gain quick access to Westfall/Stormwind

6. You can pick up the Westfall flightpoint immediately(Alliance only)

7.????

Here is my Video demonstrating it

----------


## Dante

nice my dude, not surprising it's westfall and durotar since those graveyards are the "default" graveyards the game always returns you to when it's unable to figure out where to put you.

----------


## Shiekrunner123

> nice my dude, not surprising it's westfall and durotar since those graveyards are the "default" graveyards the game always returns you to when it's unable to figure out where to put you.


I always thought for horde it was barrens? am i misremembering?

----------


## lilsniff

> I always thought for horde it was barrens? am i misremembering?


Correct, at least on retail it is in Crossroads/Barrens. I guess it's just one of the weird things happening with this glitch, that it puts you in Durotar instead.

----------


## tialk

> Correct, at least on retail it is in Crossroads/Barrens. I guess it's just one of the weird things happening with this glitch, that it puts you in Durotar instead.


well, once i fell asleep in aq40 ;-) when i woke up (was kicked from grp) and logged in i was in durotar graveyard

----------


## Kenneth

great find! #DontTellBlizz

----------


## Yukka

Nice, got my bank alts to org safely  :Smile:  #BlizzAlreadyKnowsBecauseIt'sPostedHereAndOnReddit

----------


## Freefall552

Very nice find. I wonder if this will be fixed or not. It probably will.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shiekrunner123

I wanted to let everyone know that this is also great for alt leveling. There aren't any Mailboxes in the starting area so you cannot get your items quickly on lvl 1 but with this method you can atleast as alliance. In Westfal(sentinel hill) almost right where you spawn is a mailbox afterwards you can just hearth back to your starting zone and have all the items you send over on lvl 1. this probably works for horde too since you are straight infront of orgrimmar but you might have to walk a greater distance than alliance has to.

----------


## Shiekrunner123

fixed on eu as of yesterday?

----------


## Yukka

Confirmed fixed, 8hr CD or something like that.

----------

